# Can't mount USB sticks and headset settings



## kagi3624 (Jul 18, 2020)

Hello, I have two problems with my freeBSD installation. I followed the handbook tutorial about usb automounts and I see the usb appearing on my desktop, but I get an error (picture). Furthermore: how can I setup my headset so, that it is automatically recognized& set up as default when I plug it in and unplug it?


----------



## unitrunker (Jul 18, 2020)

For a USB headset, you can set up a devd rule.


----------



## kagi3624 (Jul 19, 2020)

I think i ffed up beyond repair. Is there a guide that I can follow to have my usb devices automounted? the handbook does not mention ntfs at all.


----------



## George (Jul 19, 2020)

Are you mounting as a regular user? Is fuse loaded? Check with `kldstat`.

HOWTO: FreeBSD Desktop - Part 17 - Automount Removable ... forums.freebsd.org › ... › Howtos and FAQs (Moderated)


----------



## kagi3624 (Jul 19, 2020)

So as I understand I have three options, which one should I choose if I want to automount it an use with xfce?  I added me (my user) to the groups wheel and operator. And I steel need extra packages if I want to mount ntfs, right?


----------



## unitrunker (Jul 19, 2020)

Try adding fuse to your kld_list.

"me" should also be a member of video.


----------



## George (Jul 19, 2020)

> And I steel need extra packages if I want to mount ntfs, right?


You only need sysutils/fusefs-ntfs. Then mount with `ntfs-3g`.


----------



## gnath (Jul 19, 2020)

You need to install package automount which will install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs. Automount of USB is rather easy, not autofs.


----------



## kagi3624 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thank you.


unitrunker said:


> Try adding fuse to your kld_list.
> 
> "me" should also be a member of video.


I did try that with a fresh installation while using gnome3, it didn't work at all, because of my nvidia card I assume


----------

